# Probleme mit Java unter Vista/ Windows 7



## zytro (8. Jun 2010)

Hey leute 
bevor ich zu den Problemen komme erkläre ich euch erstmal meinen stand der sachen ^^
Ich habe 1 fest pc (windows vista) und ein laptop (windows 7).
Vor kurzem hat mich nen Kumpel auf das spielMinecraft gebracht und es hat sich bei mir viel drauß entwickelt!
Ich habe ein eigenen spielserver auf meinen laptop und spiele es teilweise mit beiden pcs!
Das spiel basiert eigentlich völlig auf java soweit ich weis, der server wurde auch mit einer java plattform gestartet!
Nun hab ich folgendes Problem!
es hat auf meinen Laptop begonnen das das spiel plötzlich nicht mehr java erkannt bis dahin das java gar nicht mehr funktioniert!
Wenn ich es neu downloade/deinstalliere kommt eine fehlermeldung das eine dll datei zum abschluss der installation fehlen würde!
Auf meine fest pc funktioniert java auch nicht mehr, beim download wird nix angezeigt aber bei der deinstallation werde ich drauf hin gewiesen das es einen schwerwiegender fehler bei der installation gab! und deinstalliert wird es nicht! (die pcs sind in 2 verschiedenen gebäuden und haben 2 verschiedene internetverbindungen)

Ich hoffe auf gute hilfe
(bitte keine fachbegriffe ich bin nur ein einfacher mensch ^^)
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## zytro (8. Jun 2010)

ich habe grad einen anderen tread gefunden indem stand das der windows installer kaputt sein könnte aba alles andere kann ich installieren


----------



## zytro (8. Jun 2010)

mh ich hatte gehofft man kann mir hier helfen


----------



## Empire Phoenix (9. Jun 2010)

Naja wenigstens die fehlermeldung solteste schon posten, wir können nicht deinen Schirm per telephatie lesen.


----------



## zytro (9. Jun 2010)

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5523/screen4wl.jpg
Imageshack - screen5u.jpg
Imageshack - screen2hu.jpg
Imageshack - screen3jk.jpg
Imageshack - screen1yn.jpg


----------



## zytro (9. Jun 2010)

mhh das heißt wohl ich muss jez die ganze zeit ohne java verweilen......


----------



## zytro (23. Jun 2010)

vieleicht kann mir ja doch jemand helfen! 

bitte helfen!!!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2010)

Steht vielleicht irgendwo, welche dll das ist?


----------



## zytro (25. Jun 2010)

ich habs hingekriecht ^^

aba danke ^^


----------



## knoppers (25. Jun 2010)

Ist ja schön das du die Lösung für dein Problem gefunden hast. Aber es wäre noch viel, viel schöner, wenn du andere die dieses Forum nutzen an deiner Lösung teilhaben lassen kannst. Da könnten sich die nächsten mit diesen Problem nicht zulange suchen und erspart hier bestimmt so einigen sehr wertvolle Zeit.


----------



## zytro (25. Jun 2010)

ich habs schon bei einen anderen aktiveren tread den ich bei google gefunden hab hier im forum gepostet ^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jun 2010)

Ein Link wäre toll! :bahnhof:


----------



## zytro (26. Jun 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/94740-java-installieren-dll-gefunden.html

bidde shön ^^ xD


----------

